# 2018 robalo cayman226



## SCB4U (Oct 15, 2019)

THIS IS THE CLEANEST BOAT USED BOAT I HAVE SEEN HAS MORE OPTIONS THAN CAN LIST FROM POWER POLE TO I PILOT TO GARMIN GPS, THARD TOP STEREO, COMPLETE CUSHION SET CUSTOM CANVAS BOAT COVER COVERS ENTIRE BOAT PLUS MUCH MORE CALL STEVEN AT PREMIER YAMAHA IN ARANSAS PASS TO SEE THIS BEAUTY $49,995.00 ONLY 45 HOURS ON MOTOR HURRY WONT LAST LONG:texasflag

361-758-2140
[email protected]


----------

